# Funcionamiento de los sensores volumetricos de auto



## DJ T3 (Ago 3, 2021)

Buenas gente.
Eh visto varios post, pero ninguno habla especificamente de ésto.
Tengo en mi poder los sensores volumetricos (sensores de ultrasonido), de una alarma para auto.

Éstos sensores trabajan con un emisor ultrasonico de 40KHz por un lado, y el receptor otro sensor ultrasonico sintonizado y filtrado mediante el uso de un cuadruple operacional (LM324/TL084/etc).

Realizé algunas pruebas, metí en el Arduino un programa para los modulitos que vienen tipo "HC-SR04", ya que seria uno la entrada de datos (el emisor), y el eco (el receptor), pero no obtengo nada en la salida.


Cabe mensionar que éstos modulos receptores trabajan con una tension NO constante, ya que por la misma envia los datos recibido, es decir se alimenta por medio de un pin, y ese mismo es cortocircuitado mediante 2 transistores en modo darlignton a masa. Lo descubri tarde, y tuve que levantar el diagrama, si lo encuentro lo publico.

El tema es ese. Cómo funcionan exactamente esos modulos? Principalmente el receptor, ya que el emisor es un schmit trigger con un cristal de 40KHz, sin mas. Solo alimentacion y listo.

Quiero usarlo para una alarma propia que va enlazada al sistema de encendido, tambien propio.

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2021)

Hola compañero, habría que chequear que periodo se necesita para el TRIG.
Quizás para el Hc con 10uS basten pero no para el otro módulo.
Utiliza un tiempo mayor y verifica.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 3, 2021)

Es solo cuestion de tiempos?
Ya que del cuadruple operacional, llego hasta la segunda etapa me parece, que seguro seran la de amplificacion, y luego no obtengo nada mas.
Osea que ingresan con 40KHz, y lo modulan tipo FSK?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2021)

Descargate este libro:









						Libro: Arquitecturas Circuitales para la Emisión y Recepción de Ultrasonido, orientadas a la Determinación del tiempo de transito
					

Arquitecturas Circuitales-Veca-2019Descarga Título: Arquitecturas Circuitales para la Emisión y Recepción de Ultrasonido, orientadas a la Determinación del tiempo de transito Año: 2019 Autor: Ángel…




					dea.unsj.edu.ar
				




Es de distribución gratuita y lo escribió un profesor amigo que desculó el funcionamiento del módulo de ultrasonido del Arduino. En ese libro tenés todo: desde como funcionan esos sensores a muchos ejemplos y análisis de circuitos de ultrasonido.

Leelo, es MUY BUENO.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2021)

Muchisimas gracias doc. Ahora a leer. Si logro hacerlo funcionar, subo una alarma completa para auto...


----------

